# MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!



## Darklogic (7. Oktober 2011)

*MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

Hallo liebe User und liebe PcGames,
die idee von nem eigennen Spiele Laptop fidne ich gut. DOch könne wir diesen etwas anpassen?

Jetzt verfügbar + Rabatt für die ersten Besteller: Das brandneue PCGH-Notebook mit mattem Display, Geforce GTX 570M, Core i7-2670QM plus SSD zum Top-Preis [Anzeige] - notebook, pcgh

Da viele Studenten und Schüler sind und auch genug Leute schon ein Betriebsystem haben. Bitte Laptops imemr ohne anbieten.
Dann bitte eine andere Marke wählen. Ich meine wer will den Medion? Wirklich niemand...
Dazu muss eine SSD wirklich nicht rein. Kostet nur Geld...
Und bei Rampreis sollten 8gb minimum sein...

Was sagt Ihr dazu?

Auch sollte eine preis von 600-800€ angepeilt werden  *fg
Auch gut wäre ein 200€ Gutschein für ein Abbo *fg

Beste Grüße


----------



## Cinnayum (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

Träumer. Nur Unsinn im Kopf.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

Sorry aber keine SSD aber 8gb ram - ich glaube andersrum hat man mehr von.

Und Medion gehört übrigens zu Lenevo.

Weiterhin gibts schon nen Thread zu dem Notebook, warum noch eins.


Träum mal weiter.


----------



## Darklogic (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

wieso träumen?


----------



## Darklogic (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

raff ich nicht. wenn ich win7 habe brauch ich es nicht 2mal kaufen. wenn ich kein medio möchte, kaufe ich kein medion...
wenn ich 8gb haben möchte? kostet ja nur 20€ und die ssd gleich 130€. das sind mir 130€ zuviel.
beste grüße


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

dann bestell wo anders 

für den Preis ist das Notebook echt top, und wenn du auf Marken achtest hast du halt Pech


----------



## Darklogic (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

also es waren  eher verbesserungs ideen von mir...


----------



## pibels94 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

Verbesserungen? Naja, was merkst du zum Beispiel beim Kopieren von Daten mehr? den Speed einer SSD oder den Speed von 8GB Ram??

und deine Anti Medion Haltung kann ich auch nciht nachvollziehen. Nur weil es eine "Billig-Marke" ist, heißt das noch lange nicht das Medion schlecht ist 

Klar wäre ein PCGH Laptop von Dell cooler, aber auch um einiges teurer


----------



## Lan_Party (10. Oktober 2011)

Dann kannte dich auch bei Alienware beschweren das ihre Sachen zu teuer sind.


----------



## Darklogic (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

haha, alienware ist ja nurnoch die high-end marke von dell... und dell (ich habe einen dell laptop) ist etwas anderes. da gibt man gerne auch mal 50€mehr aus 

mein Favorite wäre zur Zeit:
HP Pavilion dv6-6109sg (A2B66EA) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
*HP Pavilion dv6-6109sg*


Core i7-2670QM 4x 2.20GHz • 8192MB (2x 4096MB) •  750GB • DVD+/-RW DL • AMD Radeon HD 6770M 2048MB • 4x USB (2x USB 2.0,  2x USB 3.0)/Gb LAN/WLAN 802.11bgn/Bluetooth • HDMI • 5in1 Card Reader  (SD/MMC/MS/MS Pro/xD) • Webcam (1.3 Megapixel) • Multi-Touch Trackpad •  15.6" WXGA glare LED TFT (1366x768) • Windows 7 Home Premium (64-bit) •  Li-Ionen-Akku (6 Zellen) • 2.91kg • 24 Monate Herstellergarantie

779€


----------



## pibels94 (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

dann nimm doch den ^^


----------



## RubinRaptoR (11. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

Sehe ich ähnlich, dann nimm´ einfach den!

Und beim nächsten mal lass einfach so realitätsfremde Wünsche, wie am Ende deines ersten Postes, wobei eigentlich kannst du auch gleich den ganzen Thread hier lassen...


----------



## Fragnail (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

Man man.. echt mal keine Ahnung - kauf dir dat Dingen - Graka nihct soo spannen und ganz tolller Bildschirm  glare und Klasse auflösung!! weisst du was du für 4 gb Speicher momentan bezahlst?.. dann schau mal nach.. und mit der SSD fängt das HP erst mal an sein Windows zu kramen während du auf dem medion schon zockbereit bist - aber nimm es ruhig 
Verarbeitung ist MSI-Standard - man was für ein Markentroll du bist... wer will schon Opel, wer will VW, wer will Apple, wer will Samsung .. diese Aussagen sind einfach fürn A****!
Ein Betriebssystem gilt normal auch nur für einen Rechner ausser du hast dir die dreier Lizenz gekauft oder kriegst es umsonst vom Studentenserver aber sorry - Studenten sollen Studieren und nicht Zocken! 
Weil dann genau solch Geistesergüsse herauskommen wie wir gerad von dir zur Schau gestellt bekommen... ;-P

Am besten wirklich den Thread löschen - schlimmer als am 1.April...


----------



## Darklogic (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

finde meine einwände mehr als richtig.
medion is *******.. ist die billigste marke auf dem markt...
ne ssd brauch man nicht! für spiele eh viel zu schade...
8gb kosten nix deswegen verlange ich nen rechner mit 8gb
windows habe ich von meinem alten rechner... also bezahl ich auch kein 2.

is doch logisch oder seid ihr verstrahlt?


----------



## pibels94 (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

Medion ist *******? Ich kann dir mindestens genau so viele Hardware Defekte bei anderen Herstellern zeigen  

Billig? na und? Gehst du immer nur in Edelrestaurants essen? Müssen es immer die PUMA Socken für 15€ sein, oder reichen auch 3 Paar für 10€ ? 

SSD ist zu schade? sie beschleunigt einiges 

8GB kosten nix? Dann bau dir doch zusätzlich 4 GB ein 

DU hast Windows von deinem alten Rechner, ANDERE nicht  

und verstrahlt sind wir auch nicht, wir leben in der Realität und stellen nicht so hirnrissige Ansprüche wie du


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (12. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

Hast du jemals mit einer SSD gearbeitet ? 
Hast du dir mal den Unterschied zwischen einer SSD und einer 2,5" Notebook Festplatte in der Praxis angeschaut ?

Vorher brauchen wir darüber nicht diskutieren.

Und die 8 GiB Ram... für's Ego. Mehr auch nicht.
In der Praxis würdest du in gängigen Anwendungen und Spielen davon deutlich weniger merken,
als von einer SSD.


----------



## Dr.Bishop (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

Sachma kiffst du?...
Wieso sollte pcgh eine anderen Hersteller wählen....Medion kenn was Verarbeitung und Co angeht mittl. mit allen anderen Herstellern mithalten!
Kein Betriebssystem? Wieso wegen dir? 
Denkst du auch über deine theman nach die du hier startest?






Post. From my iPad2


----------



## Fragnail (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*



Darklogic schrieb:


> finde meine einwände mehr als richtig.
> medion is *******.. ist die billigste marke auf dem markt...
> ne ssd brauch man nicht! für spiele eh viel zu schade...
> 8gb kosten nix deswegen verlange ich nen rechner mit 8gb
> ...


 
was du verlangst interessiert auch echt nur dich selber und sons kein Schw...
Du solltest dir einfach Gedanken darüber machen, dass du mit deiner Meinung hier alleine Stehst. keine Ahnug aben  - abe sooo den Mund aufreissen. Das einzige was in dem Notebool von medion ist wird woh der Aufdruck sein - nochmals Markenidiot!
Ich arbeite selber mit nem  R64 IBM und HP Elitebook 8440P und 2540P - klar ist das Elitebook besser verarbeitet und ist auch ein echt geiles Teil - dafür wars auch 600€teurer... und man kann auc hnur Arbeiten - man hat keine SSD und auch 4gb


Vielleicht um dem Thread den Funken von Sinnigkeit zu verleihen - ich hätte schon nen Verbesserungsvorschlag... ein Gaminglaptop sollte in der nächsten Revision eine Tastaturbeleuchtung haben - gerne auch indirekt von oben aber wenns ein bischen dunkler ist, sieht man echt mal wenig... hab bis jetzt nur Rechner und Laptops mit bleuchteten Tastaturen gehabt - vielleicht auch Gewohnheitssache


----------



## Ahab (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

@Darklogic

Deine Verbesserungsvorschläge kann ich nachvollziehen, aber dir ist klar, dass nicht gleich drei, vier, fünf verschiedene Versionen auf den Markt geschmissen werden können, wenn PCGH mal ein Joint Venture mit einer größeren Firma eingeht. Das ist eher eine nette Geste, denn Medion schaffts auch ohne PCGH.  Außerdem:

Wenn du Medion sowieso hasst, warum bringst du dann erst noch Verbesserungsvorschläge?  Ignorier es doch einfach, oder hast du nichts besseres zu tun? Ich meckere auch nicht an den PCGH-PCs rum, oder an den Notebooks. Ich gehöre nämlich ganz einfach nicht in die entsprechende Zielgruppe.


----------



## tomas (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

Also ich hab mir das Teil gekauft,Veraarbeitung top,MSI nix lenovo...mein altes gaming MSI GX600 war schlechter veraarbeitet.
SSD ist einfach der hammer,zwei steckplätze sind ja frei wers braucht.USB 3 auch flott 165mbit vom stick auf hdd schreiben.
bootet einfach genial schnell
nur hätte mal ne frage: ist das normal,das beim Zocken die GPU auf 75-80°C hochgeht,WoT ist schon anstrengend,aber so?
Die desktop 570 wird angeblich auch bis 85°C,habe aber bisher keine M570 Werte gefunden,auch nicht bei nvidia.


----------



## pibels94 (14. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

die Temps sind absolut in Ordnung


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: MEDION® ERAZER® X6819 in der exklusiven PCGH-Edition -> Änderung!*

wenn der themen ersteller unbedingt nen anderen "qualitäts standart" von einem pcgh joint venture mit nem anderen hersteller haben will soller zu mysn / schenker notebooks gehn.
die arbeiten auch mit pcgh zusammen
http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?useri...nOrder=010;270;019;015;009&bestellnr=ADNH0005
da hab ich dir mal was rausgesucht


----------

